# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  ما هي المدة بين الأذان والإقامة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

## أبو آدم عبيد الله البخاري

بسم الله 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ما هي المدة الشرعية المسنونة الثابتة الواجب تركها والفصل بها بين الأذان والإقامة في الصلوات الخمس - مع إستثناء المغرب - لما فيه من الخلاف المعروف و أن الأصل فيه التعجيل كما قال العلماء

وهل صح أو ثبت شرعاً أو أفتى أحد بأنها مقدار قراءة أو تجويد مائة آية من القرآن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

أفتونا بعلم مأجورين إن شاء الله تعالى
وجزاكم الله عنا خيراً

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

*"السؤال
في مسجد الحيً حدث خلاف بين إمام المسجد  (متطوع وليس راتبا) وعدد من المصلين في صلاة الفجر حيث يرى إمام المسجد أن تقام صلاة الفجر بعد مرور 25 دقيقة على الأقل من التوقيت المدون بالتقويم حتى يتأكد من دخول وقت الفجر الصادق. وعدد من المصًلين لا يريدون أن تزيد الفترة بين الأذان والإقامة عن 20 دقيقة حتى يتمكنوا من الخروج لأعمالهم مبكرين، فما هو الرأي الصائب في هذه المسألة ؟ تحقيق الحرص و الاحتياط حسب ما يرى الإمام أم تحقيق مصلحة المصًلين و مراعاة أحوالهم لتجنب الفرقة والنفور ؟وما هي أقل مدة زمنية بالدقائق بعد الأذان (حسب التقويم) يمكن بعدها إقامة صلاة الفجر ؟جزاكم الله خيرا

الإجابــة
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد: فلا حد للمدة التي تكون بين الأذان والإقامة فقد تكون ثلث ساعة وقد تكون أقل أو أكثر، والضابط أن تكون كافية لتهيؤ الناس للصلاة واجتماعهم لأداء الصلاة، وقد ورد أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لبلال: يا بلال إذا أذنت فترسل في أذانك، وإذا أقمت فاحدر في إقامتك، واجعل بين أذانك وإقامتك قدر ما يفرغ الآكل من أكله، والشارب من شربه، والمعتصر إذا دخل لقضاء حاجته، ولا تقوموا حتى تروني.ويقدر ذلك إمام المسجد الراتب أو من ارتضاه الناس إماما بالتشاور معهم أو على الأقل أهل الرأي منهم، ويكون ذلك حسب اجتماع المصلين كما سبق، فإن كانوا يجتمعون خلال عشرين دقيقة فلا حاجة إلى التأخير فوق ذلك بعد التحقق من دخول الوقت، لما في ذلك من المشقة على الناس وتأخيرهم عن حوائجهم، ولأن تقديم الصلاة في أول وقتها أفضل كما هو معلوم، وفي الصحيحين: أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان إذا رآهم اجتمعوا عجل، وإذا رآهم أبطئوا أخر، أي في صلاة العشاء.ولا ينبغي للإمام أن يؤخر إقامة الصلاة بحيث يشق على الناس فقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: اللهم من ولي من أمر أمتي شيئا فشق عليهم فاشقق عليه، ومن ولي من أمر أمتي شيئا فرفق بهم فارفق به. خرجه الإمام مسلم في الصحيح. فننصحك بنصح الإمام المذكور وأنه لو أم الناس وهم يكرهونه لهذا الغرض وهو مشقته عليهم فإن صلاته لا تجاوز أذنيه، ففي سنن ابن ماجه عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ثلاثة لا ترفع صلاتهم فوق رؤوسهم شبرا: رجل أم قوما وهم له كارهون... قال الحافظ العراقي: إسناده حسن.نسأل الله عز وجل أن يصلح الحال والمآل.والله أعلم".http://www.google.com.eg/url?sa=t&rc...3LBxrRlFPjtYYA*

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

*وإليك هذا :
http://ar.islamway.net/fatwa/36415?ref=search*

----------


## أبو عبد المهيمن السلفي

مسألة تحديد وقت معين لإنتظار الإقامة للصلاة لا أصل لها ولا يثبت شيئا وينتظر على حسب المصلحة المقدرة لحظور المصلين هذا إن كان الآذان في الوقت فإن لم يكن في الوقت فيزاد ذلك .
ومن عنده شيء في تحديد الوقت يفيدنا به

----------


## أبو آدم عبيد الله البخاري

بسم الله
جزاكم الله عنا خيراً 
لكن من أين جاء التحديد بقراءة مائة آية وهل قال بها أحد من أهل العلم وما مدى صحتها

----------

